# for deletion



## coathanger007 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your Myer crowd photo on your blog is similar to mine.
My Melbourne pics can be found here:
Heavenly Glimpses - Melbourne


----------



## coathanger007 (Apr 25, 2011)

Like the first one too. 
Here's one I took....laidback


----------



## coathanger007 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Free Australian 2013 desktop calendar*

The guys at Christian Desktop Wallpapers ? Photographic glimpses of our Creator God have a 2013 Australian desktop calendar free for download here:
http://www.changedforlife.net/DesktopCalendar.zip

Simply print out on glossy paper then use a cheap plate holder as your calendar holder. Enjoy


----------



## Antoine Hixon (Oct 20, 2013)

I love the nature and i have a big collection of natural scenes ,birds,animals images .I really appreciate the images which you share with us.Keep sharing such an amazing images.


----------

